
3 Rules for Rulers - thomasstephn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rStL7niR7gs
======
marcoperaza
It seems that the key lesson is that to minimize the horrible nature of human
politics: have less government and more poles of power within it.

This is the design goal of the US Constitution, from the federal nature of the
system to the gridlock-by-design of the central government.

~~~
kilotaras
> more poles of power

Yet two-party system is opposite of that.

~~~
marcoperaza
I meant between the actual institutions of government, but you raise a good
point.

I think that proportional representation is worse. Let's say you have the
following election split: 45% Conservative, 45% Socialist, 10% Green. In such
a scenario, the Green Party becomes king-maker and wields enormous power
nearly equal to whoever it chooses as coalition partner and highly
disproportionate to its tiny share of the vote.

------
zokier
I'd point out that this video is basically "The Dictator's Handbook" in a
nutshell video form. And that book is far from universally accepted, so while
the video is presented in a very assertive tone you might want to take it with
a grain of salt.

~~~
fatdog
It's actually very widely accepted, and his methods are used in the
intelligence community for political forecasting.

It threatens a lot of conventional beliefs, but they are conventional mainly
because, as shown, people are sheep.

This is probably the most dangerous video ever produced.

------
vminkov
AI and data are the new oil, so beware folks - when the peasant workers are no
more needed, you may want to watch out for the dictators trying to take over
the ship.

------
spectrum1234
This is brilliant.

